
The gender pay gap in tech by age, city, education and ethnicity - talsi
https://www.comparably.com/blog/the-gender-pay-gap-in-tech/
======
dudul
Does this survey account for seniority, education, environment (startup/big
corpo), etc? I mean, just like that, it's pretty meaningless.

